# Il habitait bien ses costumes



## sacalfee

The underlined phrase must be an idiom.  In English it would translate directly to either "he wore his customs well" or "he wore his costumes well."  Custom: polite, awareness of culture or costume, disguises, different forms of dress.  Could you give a better translation?

Context: A man is being describe through old photos.

Son père avait voyagé.  Il habitait bien ses costumes.


----------



## xiancee

In my opinion it rather means he dressed well, he had a natural elegance  ...


----------



## sacalfee

xiancee said:


> In my opinion it rather means he dressed well, he had a natural elegance  ...



That makes sense.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Keith Bradford

He looked comfortable in a suit.


----------



## Aoyama

The sentence is unusual.


> He looked comfortable in his suits.


 is possible, but only if you allow a "leap of mind" to find a meaning, _desperately._
*Il habitait bien ses costumes* seems to envolve _two puns_ :
habiter / habit in English (habitude in French, as we know) and ... habit (clothe, clothing)
costume(s)/ coutume/custom ... custom being obviously link with habit (in English).
Now, who wrote this ?


----------



## Souxie

Pour moi, ici *habiter *a un sens très particulier. Le père a voyagé, il a vu différentes cultures, il a éventuellement passé du temps dans les pays plus que l'aurait fait un simple visiteur. Il a _habité _ces cultures, il s'en est _imprégné_. _Le*s* costume*s*_ renforce cette idée, car costume est aussi un vêtement propre à une culture (ou une activité). Le costume traditionnel de telle région, de tel peuple, exemple le boubou africain.
Donc, bien que la phrase soit courte et manque de chair pour exprimer cette idée plus clairement, c'est ce que je comprends: le père, qui a beaucoup voyagé, était à l'aise dans les pays étrangers et avec les cultures étrangères, où il a peut-être développé une activité commerciale (j'extrapole). Ou bien il était à l'aise dans les costumes traditionnels étrangers qu'il porte sur les photos. Mais alors pourquoi _ses_ et pas _ces_?
Je me trompe peut-être d'interprétation générale, mais je suis sûre qu'_habiter ses costumes_ ici ne peut pas vouloir simplement dire _porter ses costumes_.

Voyager + habiter + ses (pas _ces_) + costumes = forcément un sens particulier.


----------



## Aoyama

> je suis sûre qu'_habiter ses costumes_ ici ne peut pas vouloir simplement dire _porter ses costumes_.


nous nous rejoignons, en tant que francophones, pour trouver que cette phrase est "inhabituelle". Je ne partage pas le raisonnement de Souxie (mais qui sait ?) mais arrive à la même conclusion :


> Voyager + habiter + ses (pas _ces_) + costumes = [a] forcément un sens particulier.


----------



## xiancee

I agree with Souxie and I also want to point out that "costumes" refers only to clothes but will never mean "coutume" ... IMHU


----------



## paulfg42

He wore it well.

Gives the idea of the clothes he wore and also that he had benefitted from his experiences.


----------



## SteveRusso

This might mean that his clothes fitted the man he was?


----------



## Meille

I agree with those who have said it simply means he wore his clothes well. 
His suits suited him.


----------



## Aoyama

> I agree with those who have said it simply means he wore his clothes well.
> His suits suited him.


 but somewhere and somewhat that sounds too simple.
That would also mean that "habiter" is used instead of "habiller".
To go "backwards" _His suits suited him _= ses costumes lui allaient bien / il était bien habillé ...
No French native speaker (I dare think, being one of them) would use "habiter un costume".


----------



## Meille

Aoyama,, "No French native speaker would use 'habiter un costume"? Apparently, one did. (And I rather like it.) And as Sacalfee accepted the "too simple" interpretation in post #3, I suppose it fits the context. Occam's razor can be a useful tool even in translation.


----------



## Aoyama

Well, I asked in post #5 "who wrote this ?" ...


----------



## xiancee

Often simplicity is the right answer ... And if the author used "un effet de style" perhaps it is not too bad to try and convey it in the targeted language.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I don't have the solution, but if that will help... here are 2 different contexts : 





> - Maniette, 78 ans, est jouée par Catherine Frot, qui n'a pas, y a-t-il besoin de le préciser, cet âge-là. Une mamie Nova à la réplique facile, interprétée avec malice par l'actrice. Oubliés le maquillage et les rides, elle *habite son costume*, pour le meilleur et pour le rire.
> 
> - Elle *habite bien son costume* cette jolie personne...Et son partenaire est pas mal non plus.


 I'd have a hard time translating the first, but the second seems in line with this thread.

I also googled "*habiter son costume*" 

I also understand it as "elegant in his well fitting suits".


----------



## Souxie

Mais *costume* dans ces exemples n'est pas à prendre au premier degré, il ne signifie pas _suit_.
D'ailleurs, en lisant les exemples que tu donnes avec la recherche sur google, Nico, ce n'est jamais littéral non plus. On comprend plutôt *bien jouer son rôle*. Rôle social ou rôle d'acteur, dans tous les cas *un personnage que l'on interprète*.


----------



## xiancee

On a quand meme dans l'exemple donné par sacalfe la situation  d'une description de photo, donc le contexte n'est déjà  plus celui du premier degré ... Il pourrait y avoir la dimension d'un rôle que le père joue dans son costume, comme une mise en scène, une POSE pour la photo ...


----------



## Aoyama

Je rejoins Souxie ( et les exemple donnés par Nico) et aussi d'une certaine manière xiancee : "habiter son costume" peut se comprendre comme "être 'plein' de son personnage", en comprenant "habiter" comme : être habité par une passion, être habité par son rôle.
Mais dans ce cas précis ?
Une hypothèse : on regarde ici des photos, cette personne avait donc voyagé, on peut imaginer que ces photos la montre habillée de divers _costumes_ en usage dans les pays où elle était. Ces costumes ne la rende pas ridicule (ça pourrait être le cas) mais au contraire, elle semble _faire corps avec eux_, comme si elle était un indigène ...


----------



## Nicomon

Souxie said:


> Mais *costume* dans ces exemples n'est pas à prendre au premier degré, il ne signifie pas _suit_.
> D'ailleurs, en lisant les exemples que tu donnes avec la recherche sur google, Nico, ce n'est jamais littéral non plus. On comprend plutôt *bien jouer son rôle*. Rôle social ou rôle d'acteur, dans tous les cas *un personnage que l'on interprète*.


 Je suis d'accord. C'est ce que j'avais compris dans le premier cas aussi... j'ai simplement écrit que j'aurais du mal à le traduire vers l'anglais. 

Dans le *deuxième cas* (lien vers l'article... voyez le titre) je pense que cela peut porter à interprétation, et qu'il ne s'agit pas de personnage... 



> He is thin, almost gaunt, and doesn't quite *inhabit his suit* or even his white shirt; the collar is a size too big.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, dans ce cas ("he doesn't inhabit his suit"), on a une expression _en anglais_, que l'on peut rendre en français. Ici, l'original est en français ...


----------



## jonjean

Perhaps "he wore his clothes well"

Simple, keeps close to the ST, and used in this way implies that there is a certain elegance that comes from not only his appearance and the cut of his clothes, but also from the way he carried himself in his clothes


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Mais, dans ce cas ("he doesn't inhabit his suit"), on a une expression _en anglais_, que l'on peut rendre en français. Ici, l'original est en français ...


 J'avais remarqué, oui&shy;.  J'ai l'ai mis pour la « curiosité » de la chose, puisque habiter = inhabit.

De toutes façons, Sacalfee, qui n'est plus en ligne et qui lui a plus de contexte, a semblé satisfait de la première idée de Xiancée. 

@jonjean: I agree. However to render onto Caesar, this idea was suggested earlier in this thread. 

Moi... je rends mon tablier.


----------



## franc 91

Here's my attempt at it -
He gave the impression that his clothes had been lived in for many years.


----------



## Aoyama

> He gave the impression that his clothes had been lived in for many years.


that could be one meaning (meaning that his clothes were worn out), but probably not here.
One more thing : funny that no one followed me in my thinking about a pun between habit/custom etc (#5).


----------



## franc 91

Well not just that the clothes were worn, but they looked as if he had spent much of his life wearing them (that's the nuance I was trying to create)


----------



## Aoyama

> Well not just that the clothes were worn, but they looked as if he had spent much of his life wearing them (that's the nuance I was trying to create)


 yes, and that could very well be one possible (ironic or sarcastic) meaning...
One thing though is that if you link the idea of traveling with wearing the same clothes for a long time, it could be possible, and that would leave out the idea of "wearing a suit that perfectly fits" and the like .


----------



## sacalfee

Didn't expect this phrase to cause so much debate.  Cool.  I had the previous thoughts too, to be honest--between costume/custom--but one does want to get on with the original story.


----------



## Meille

Hi Sacalfee,
I'm glad your back because I was hoping you could give us more context. I know you've moved on (not much translating would get done if people waited for their thread to actually _end_!) but the debate rages on.


----------



## sacalfee

Context: Bebe is showing her boyfriend pictures of her father.  The boyfriend is the narrator.  Please forgive the lack of accents but it's too much of a pain to add them for this long paragraph.

Il avait du charme, mais je n'aurais pas aime que ce soit mon pere.  Les photos se succederent.  Elle avait un mot sur chacune.  Elle se mettait a quatre pattes et soufflait sur les buches. Son pere avait voyage.  Il habitait bien ses costumes.  En cronquant dans une glace au chocolat blanc, Bebe racontait les peches sousmarines de son pere a Sardaigne. De temps en temps, il revenait a Paris et consacrait ses apres-midi a devaliser lest bouquinistes.


----------



## Aoyama

I guess in that context it would/could mean that he would adapt to each place he went, not being "out of place". He would not look strange wherever he went.


----------



## xiancee

I totally subscribe to Aoyama : "il était à l'aise dans son costard"!


----------



## Aoyama

> "il était à l'aise dans son costard"!


that's another way to put it, meaning : he was not out of place in the landscape, he was "fitting" ...


----------

